# per fare il vigile del fuoco non bisogna essere timorosi



## marcio3000

Come si traduce la frase "*per fare il vigile del fuoco non bisogna essere timorosi"*?
Io l'ho tradotta con "para ser un bombero no tiene que ser miedoso".
Va bene?
(Vorrei che la frase fosse in terza persona)


----------



## gatogab

marcio3000 said:


> Come si traduce la frase "*per fare il vigile del fuoco non bisogna essere timorosi"*?
> Io l'ho tradotta con "para ser un bombero no tiene que ser miedoso".
> Va bene?
> (Vorrei che la frase fosse in terza persona)


 
El bombero.
*Él *no tiene que ser miedoso. Tercera persona sing.
Me parece correcta, pero puedo estar equivocado.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Sería "para ser bombero" sin "un".

Pero de todos modos leyéndote me viene la duda con el uso de "Bisogna" en italiano ¿No se traduce como "Hacer falta"?


----------



## traduttrice

Yo la traduciría de otra manera, en positivo: *"para ser bombero hay que ser valiente"*


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Sería "para ser bombero" sin "un".
> 
> Pero de todos modos leyéndote me viene la duda con el uso de "Bisogna" en italiano ¿No se traduce como "Hacer falta"?


En todo caso:'Bisogna = _es necesario'._
Y quedaría: "para ser bombero es necesario no ser miedosos" 
O: "para ser bombero es necesario ser valiente"**
Para mi la opción, en negativo, de Marcio3000 y aquella positiva de Traduttrice van muy bien, sin la traducción literal de 'bisogna'.
Ma è molto probabile che stia sbagliando tutto.
gatogab


----------



## Antpax

Ciao,

Yo coincido con traduttrice. Yo usaría también el impersonal. Así "para ser bombero hay que ser valiente", "no hay que tener miedo". O también, en otro estilo,  "no se puede tener miedo/no se puede ser miedoso".

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## chlapec

Ciao, aporto otra opción, que a mi me suena bastante española:

"Si se quiere ser bombero no se puede tener miedo"

Saluti


----------



## Neuromante

Es que pra mi esa frase se traduciría

Para ser bombero no hace falta/no es necesario ser miedoso.


En italiano encuentro más lógico

Per fare il vigile del fuoco bisogna non essere timorosi.


----------



## neutrino2

Neuromante, es distinto decir "Non è necessario essere timorosi" e "E' necessario non essere timorosi". La tua frase traduce la prima, mentre la seconda sarebbe (usando i tuoi vocaboli) "Es necesario/hace falta no ser miedoso".


----------



## Neuromante

Appunto.
Non significano lo stesso. Anzi, sono opposti.


----------



## neutrino2

Credo di aver capito l'incomprensione .
"Non bisogna essere timorosi" è diverso da "Non è necessario essere timorosi" in italiano.
Non bisogna essere timorosi = Non si deve essere timorosi.

Si capisce meglio?


----------



## chlapec

ciao,
Io continuo a diffendere la mia opzione. Guardatela con attenzione, vi prego.
C'è sempre il dubbio sul fino a che punto si deve fare una traduzione più o meno alla lettera, cioè, rispettando la struttura della lingua originale. In questo senso, mi piaciono piuttosto delle opzioni come quella proposta per traduttrice.

Del resto, in spagnolo, le espressioni "es necesario no.../es preciso no.../ hace falta no..."  non mi sembrano molto frequenti.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Ciao, aporto otra opción, que a mi me suena bastante española:
> 
> "Si se quiere ser bombero no se puede tener miedo"
> 
> Saluti


*"para ser bombero hay que ser valiente"* sembra essere un requisito.
*"Si se quiere ser bombero no se puede tener miedo"*  mi pare più un'opinione.

 gatogab


----------



## traduttrice

Si, gatogab, tenés razón, pero te cuento que en Argentina se usa mucho la expresión "hay que ser (adjetivo) para (verbo)", muy frecuente es "hay que ser bol... para haber hecho o dicho tal cosa", y suena a opinión. De todos modos, comprendo lo que decís.


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice said:


> Si, gatogab, tenés razón, pero te cuento que en Argentina se usa mucho la expresión "hay que ser (adjetivo) para (verbo)", muy frecuente es "hay que ser bol... para haber hecho o dicho tal cosa", y suena a opinión. De todos modos, comprendo lo que decís.


 
Gracias, Tradu.
Que tengas un  buen fin de semana

gg


----------



## marcio3000

traduttrice said:


> Si, gatogab, tenés razón, pero te cuento que en Argentina se usa mucho la expresión "hay que ser (adjetivo) para (verbo)", muy frecuente es "hay que ser *bol*... para haber hecho o dicho tal cosa", y suena a opinión. De todos modos, comprendo lo que decís.



che significa "bol" ?


----------



## gatogab

marcio3000 said:


> che significa "bol" ?


 
Bol...(boludo) = coglione

gatogab


----------



## marcio3000

Ah ok grazie ora si capisce meglio il senso,e' bol...o si usa anche in Spagna? 
In sostanza qual è la frase piu' adatta per esprimere il senso del "dover essere per forza" ?


----------



## gatogab

marcio3000 said:


> Ah ok grazie ora si capisce meglio il senso,e' bol...o si usa anche in Spagna?
> In sostanza qual è la frase piu' adatta per esprimere il senso del "dover essere per forza" ?


Da un'occhiata con attenzione al post#6, quello di Antpax.
gg


----------



## 0scar

He visto que los que hablan inglés también se confunden con este *non bisogna*.
Como regla para traducir  *bisogna* habría que asumir que solo significa _*se debe*_ y olvidarse de traducirlo como *es* _*necesario*_.

*bisogna essere=se debe ser*
*non bisogna essere=no se debe ser*


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> He visto que los que hablan inglés también se confunden con este *non bisogna*.
> Como regla para traducir *bisogna* habría que asumir que solo significa _*se debe*_ y olvidarse de traducirlo como *es* _*necesario*_.
> 
> *bisogna essere=se debe ser*
> *non bisogna essere=no se debe ser*


Ciao Oscar,
ti riferisci al contesto proposto da Marcio3000 o in generale?
*Se debe ser/no se debe ser*, ancora una volta leggo 'requisiti'.
Che mi sia fissato?
gatogab


----------



## 0scar

Me refiero en general y para evitar la falta de lógica que se crea con ejemplos como el de Marcio3000.

Si bien el idioma no necesariamente necesita ser matemático no puede ser que *bisogna* *essere=es necesario* y* non bisogna* *essere* no signifique *no es necesario. *
La solucióna a esta "paradoja" es considerar que *bisogna *solo es igual a* se debe *y que no siempre significa *es debido/es necesario/es requerido *aunque a veces se pueda usar esta última forma al traducir.


----------

